# Moving a busted Round Bale



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

No ideas if you don't have a front loader (then you could just push it to where you wanted it to go), other than filling up a truck bed rather than a wheelbarrow. Less trips and easier on your legs.


----------



## Broncogirl89 (Oct 13, 2016)

Roll it on the tarp if it is big enough you can drag the tarp then with it on it. We have done that before.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Like Broncogirl suggested, make a hay slip. An old car hood or chunk or sheet metal works good. If you don't have snow on the ground beware of sparks.

Another option which might not work great but if it is sitting on its end rather than side wrap the bale up with twine or rope much like the baler would do and carefully move it with the bale spike. You'll probably still have a mess to clean up up easier than a whole bale.

My backhoe has two spears rather than one, not sure how your set up is, but I can with effort move broken bales with mine. A lot of that is dependent on how tight the bales are too.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I see people intentionally remove the string when they are close to their destination...
Spear it again and go slow....
They are rolled tight so it should stay pretty good as long as you don't bounce around super hard or fast with it...
Small amount of clean-up of course but should not be terrible either.

Now if the netting ripped and that ripped the bale apart.... :-(
Bucket loader or wheel barrow time it is....
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if someone you know has pallet forks they work great

otherwise it depends how tight the bale is, if it's fairly tight and the hay hasn't been processed/chopped you can pick it up through the middle get most of it and cart the rest away by hand


----------

